# 10/10-10/11, Betty B kills stuff



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I had to take a couple friends of mine snapper fishing early Sunday so when I got back around 12:30 or so Philip, Alan and Don got the boat ready and refueled while I cleaned fish. Washed up, ate some lunch and off we went around 3:00. 

Got to our first spot around to deep drop around 5:30 and we quickly put a few barrelfish and some other stuff in the boat. Just before dark we went ahead and started motoring over towards our sword spot. Winds didn't diminish like was forecasted and we had a strong current throughout the night. Got lines in and shortly thereafter had an enormous school of blackfin under the boat. They were eating our sword baits as we re-deployed them so we kept them up and had fun with the tunas. It didn't matter what you dropped, it was eaten within 50ft of the boat. After jigging a bunch, I got out a 12WT fly rod and shortly thereafter got my first tuna on the fly (It was awesome!). We put 30+ big blackfin, keeping 15 up to 23lbs in the box and decided to get back on track. I brought us in shallower and we reset our sword baits. About 1 1/2 hours in we get hooked up and after a couple good runs but not much in between I lead the 50" sword next to the boat. A well legal fish but with more room to grow so after a few pics next to the boat we sent the little fella on its way home. We get one more mystery bite but no hookup.

6:30 we get the trolling baits in and start working the huge schools of blackfin at the elbow. We pull bigger baits hoping to stay out of the tunas and after an hour or so we get a billfish bite on the center line but no hookup. I could see him back there whacking the hell out of the bait but it couldn't find the hook. We continue working around the schools but nothing happens. We decide to quit around 9:30.

We get the boat clean and tackle stored and as I'm putting up the left rigger I see a sargassum patch about 300 yards away so we go check it out and find a nice rip with weeds and some debris on it. There were small dolphin all over it and I got up on the bow with a fly rod and Alan was in the back with a spinner. We had a blast with the schoolies until a big wahoo launches about 20ft up in the air just off the bow. Put a couple plugs in the water and we deck 2 nice wahoo in 10 minutes. With no more room to put fish we decide to call it for good and head in.

Total
3 barrelfish
a couple gray tiles and a hake
30+ blackfin (kept 15)
10 dolphin
2 wahoo
1 swordfish release

I'll get picks up later


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats...Sounds like a good time.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Pictures man Pictures!!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice report. Ton of action! Tuna on the fly is one of my goals. Sounds great.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great report Chris, Thanks.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

If that is as good as ya'll can do I would not bother making a report. Ya'll Suck.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Get em Chris. Good job.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Slayed em, congrats on another broadbill and release.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice job Chris. Sounds like a good weekend.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

As always, great job! now email me the pics and i will post them again for you!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Robert I will overcome my technological disabilities one day but for now I will just use you as a middleman. I will send them to you later when I can download them.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow - gotta love it when you run out of room - and got to work your flyrod too!


----------

